

US is placed 51st in Life Expectancy at Birth - LekkoscPiwa
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2102rank.html?countryname=United%20States&countrycode=us&regionCode=noa&rank=51#us

======
protomyth
This is a bit of comparing apples and oranges since different countries judge
what count's as an infant death differently (some countries don't count all
infant deaths). The US counts differently than the UK or France. If you force
a starting definition the rankings change.

~~~
kghose
Oh hush, you're missing the POINT of these kinds of submissions. The game is
to find the combination of criteria that gives the US the lowest ranking in
whatever. This list still puts the US above the 50th percentile, so there's
plenty of scope to optimize further. Real pros aim to place the US lower than
Cuba, which is a kind of benchmark for this game.

